# New guidelines for Gaston Co NC AC



## Sue F (Oct 3, 2007)

This is a new procedure for putting animals on hold due to the 
> > tragic death of the dogs/puppies today. (a mom and puppies were euth'd today because someone didn't read the email before they euth'd...they had rescue).
> > 
> > Read carefully and contact me if you have any questions.
> > 
> > 
> > 1) Continue sending the "Do Not Euth" list to Lisa Benton, Lisa 
> > Riviello and Kathy Cole.
> > 
> > There is a "Request Return Receipt" box, Please put a check mark in 
> > it, so that when your email is read that the person can send a 
> > receipt saying that it was read. Lisa Benton will reply to all emails she sees.
> > 
> > If you have not gotten a confirmation from Lisa Benton by 8:05am. 
> > Call Lisa Riviello with the numbers.
> > 
> > 2) I will send a fax copy of all numbers to animal control before I 
> > go to bed each night. I usually do not go to bed before 11:30pm.
> > I will make a list of all the numbers and put "Do Not Euth", 
> > attention Lisa Benton and Sue King.
> > 
> > I believe this will prevent another tragic day.
> > 
> > Thank you,
> > 
> > Kathy Cole
> > 704-914-5409


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

I'm speechless. 
Is it me or do you think you'd want to double and maybe even triple check before you euthanize a bitch and her puppies?
Holy cow. Maybe I'm naive but that left me cold inside.
And those new procedures seem awfully cumbersome. I can imagine this happening again- the person doing the euth needs to check first. How difficult would that be, really?


----------



## Sue F (Oct 3, 2007)

Welcome to Gaston Co AC.....a nightmare.


----------



## alisagirl127 (Nov 17, 2008)

Yep - a nightmare... and to top it off, they get shepherds ALL THE TIME! It is crazy how many GSD's this shelter ends up with...


----------

